
How Backblaze bootstrapped itself to $20M ARR - gamoid
http://www.businessinsider.com/backblaze-revenue-ceo-gleb-budman-interview-2017-4
======
budmang
Any questions about building the business from folks here? (Happy to try and
answer.)

Gleb @ Backblaze

~~~
atYevP
Ditto!

Yev @ Backblaze ;)

